# Baby Henbit?



## lfbaragona (Jun 28, 2018)

Is this Henbit? the leaf shape didn't look quite right but this is a really immature plant. TIA


----------



## wors (Feb 2, 2019)

Good picture. It looks like ivyleaf speedwell.

https://content.ces.ncsu.edu/ivyleaf-speedwell


----------



## lfbaragona (Jun 28, 2018)

Yep you nailed it thank you very much for the help, I never would have found that


----------

